# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Điểm du lịch nước ngoài lý tưởng cho bạn trẻ hai dịp lễ dỗ tổ và 30/4

## hangnt

*>>   Địa điểm hấp dẫn cho đi chơi 30/4 và 1/5 năm 2012*

*Săn hàng hiệu ở Malaysia hay hàng điện tử giá rẻ kết hợp với tham quan các quốc gia trên là lựa chọn thú vị vào hai dịp lễ sắp tới.

Hàng hiệu ở Malaysia*





Malaysia hút du khách với vẻ đẹp của m6ọt quốc gua phát triển và thân thiện với du khách.
Nổi tiếng là một trong những nước phát triển nhất Đông Nam Á, Malaysia mê hoặc du khách bởi hệ thống giao thông hiện đại, những địa điểm tham quan hấp dẫn, tòa tháp đôi cao nhất thế giới hay món cà ri đặc sắc.

Ngoài tham quan, khám phá, Malaysia còn được biết đến như thiên đường hàng hiệu với các trung tâm mua sắm nổi tiếng tại thủ đô Kuala Lumpur như Suri KLCC, Pavillion, Fahrenheit 88, Bukit Bintang. Đặc biệt từ ngày 10/3 đến ngày 15/4, bạn sẽ có dịp mua hời các sản phẩm hàng hiệu giảm giá 70%. Đến Malaysia dịp này, bạn còn được được thưởng thức giải đua F1 năm 2012 tại trường trường đua quốc tế Sepang diễn ra từ ngày 23 đến ngày 25/3.

*Hàng điện tử ở Singapore*





Singapore hiện đài ban ngày và lung linh về đêm.
Ngoài việc thu hút du khách ở nét đa dạng của nhiều nền văn hóa, nét sầm uất của nền thương mại phát triển, các món ăn phong phú và đa dạng, Singapore còn là điểm mua sắm lý tưởng cho các tín đồ mê hàng hitech với giá thành luôn rẻ hơn so với trong nước khoảng 100 USD/món.

*Quần áo tại Phnôm Pênh*




Vùng đất này sử dụng cùng lúc 3 loại tiền là Riel, USD và đồng. Ngoài việc viếng thăm hoàng cung Campuchia, các nhà bảo tàng, thì tham quan mua sắm ở chợ đêm hay chợ Lớn tại Phnôm Pênh sẽ mang đến cho bạn những trải nghiệm lý thú. Bạn sẽ phải có kỹ thuật "săn" hàng tốt khi hàng hiệu được bày bán đại trà trong hàng trăm món đồ bình dân. Tiếp theo là nghệ thuật trả giá để mua được “món tốt, giá hời”.

Đặc biệt có một mặt hàng được nhiều du khách mặc định là quà đặc trưng cho bạn bè sau chuyến du lịch đến đất nước này là khăn choàng (dù người bản địa chẳng ai dùng loại khăn này). Và nếu biết mua, giá của một chiếc khăn choàng tại Campuchia còn rẻ hơn khi bạn mua ở Việt Nam (2 USD/3 cái).

*Thử vận may ở MaCau*




Được mệnh danh “Las Vegas thu nhỏ”, Macau là điểm dừng chân cho những du khách muốn thử vận may với nền công nghiệp cờ bạc trên 160 năm. Thế nhưng, chỉ những ai từng đến mới nhận ra nơi này còn hấp dẫn với những nhà thờ lớn huyền bí, các trung tâm nghỉ dưỡng với hệ thống nhà hàng, khách sạn, khu vui chơi, sân khấu gói gọn, hay khu mua sắm ở St. Mark’s Square.

*Tìm hiểu lịch sử Trung Quốc*




Đất nước rộng lớn này có rất nhiều địa danh cùng nhiều câu chuyện để bạn khám phá và tìm hiểu. Trong đó, nổi tiếng nhất có thể kể đến Vạn Lý trường thành, hoàng cung, chùa Thiếu Lâm Tự hay các hang động mang yếu tố truyền thuyết cùng vẻ đẹp như tranh của hàng loạt địa danh nổi tiếng từng đi vào không ít thơ ca và điện ảnh.

*Sống trong không khí Ngoại hạng Anh*



 Cung điện Buckingham cổ kính và uy nghi.



 Sân vận động Emirates ghi nhiều kỷ niệm của Arsenal.
Đồng hồ Big Ben, cung điện Buckingham, Bảo tàng sáp Madame Tussauds, Tu viện Westminster Abbey,  Tòa nhà Quốc hội, bãi cột đá Stonehenge nằm trên đồi Salisbury… là những điểm tham quan hấp dẫn nhất của xứ sở sương mù. Riêng với những du khách là tín đồ của quả bóng tròn, các sân vận động động Emirates, Old Trafford, Wembley... nơi diễn ra các trận thuộc giải Ngoại hạng hoặc quốc tế luôn là đích đến để lại ấn tượng sâu đậm nhất.

Một lưu ý nhỏ là theo đánh giá, đây là thời điểm thời tiết tốt nhất trong năm cho du khách tham quan khám phá nước Anh.

*Phượt ở Thái Lan hay Lào*



 Các chùa ở Thái...



 Hay  ngọn thác Prabang của Lào mang đến những trải nghiệm khác biệt.
Nếu chịu khó "rình" trên các trang bán vé rẻ, bạn sẽ ngạc nhiên khi biết chi phí cho một chuyến bay sang hai quốc gia này rẻ gần một nửa so với giá vé từ Sài Gòn ra Hà Nội (hoặc ngược lại).

Ngoài giá vé, vẻ đẹp của các bãi biển của Thái hay những ngôi chùa của đất nước chùa Tháp cùng hàng loạt các trải nghiệm về các địa danh của hai quốc gia này sẽ mang đến cho bạn những dấu ấn và những kỷ niệm khó quên.

_Theo Infonet_

*>>   Địa điểm hấp dẫn cho đi chơi 30/4 và 1/5 năm 2012*

----------

